# Prince George BC -- Seeking Gamers



## cinderember (Mar 31, 2005)

I am an experienced player and DM looking for other gamers to play D&D with. I am willing to DM,  but enjoy being a player as well.
Any gamers out there in the great white north?


----------



## cinderember (Apr 10, 2005)

Anyone? Anything? Hello?


----------

